# Groomed a Hav Puppy!



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

I groomed a 7 month old Havanese puppy. I was booked up but made room for this guy because I love the breed so much.

He was SO cute and his hair was luxuriously long!! I think maybe 6 inches or more! I was so jealous because I'm trying to grow out my Hav's hair. I couldn't imagine why they would want to cut it.

I gave him a trim so he had more shape, so he doesn't look like a big blob. I did not scissor his front legs too much because he could not stay still. Also, I love doing funky trims and I accidentally made his legs look like bell bottoms lol. The owner said they looked like palm trees.

Anyway, the lady that dropped off and picked up said the Hav is her boyfriend's dog... and that he doesn't know she took him to get a haircut!! She says he likes the hair long but she thinks it's too much hair.  Thank goodness I went more conservative and left more hair on the body. He still looks like a puppy. I hope I did the head like they prefer. I would hate to have them complain that I'm one of those groomers who doesn't know how to groom a Havanese! :fear:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

And, where is the picture of this Hav you groomed? Huh? Huh?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Chica'sMom said:


> I wonder if she's still his girlfriend today?


If she isn't ,she got what she deserved. That is not something that you do behind ones back if it really isn't your dog


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

OMG, I can't imagine if anyone brought my sweet puppy to a groomer behind my back! Thank goodness you didn't cut too much. I would dump her in a second! Hmmm, if he's single after this give him my number....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yah? Where's the picture? I love that a lot men have havs... They are the manliest of little dogs.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She was lucky she came to you! most likely if it were anyone else they would have used the buzzer and cut way to much off! That happened to me when my boy friend took Maddie in.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Groomed a Hav pup*



Missy said:


> Yah? Where's the picture? I love that a lot men have havs... They are the manliest of little dogs.


You've hears the saying, "It takes a big man to walk a big dog, but it takes a bigger man to walk a small dog". I love that and it's so true!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

I was scared to post a picture... didn't want you guys to hate the groom! She told me she wants a more "round" head. The only problem was I wanted to take more hair off to get it, and I didn't want to do that. Also, the roundness would be accentuated with short trimmed ears. And I did not want to trim the ears. She showed me a picture of the dog when he was 4 months old. So cute! But he had short puppy ears in the pic. I left the ears alone and she said she liked the way his ears looked. 

I really don't know why his front legs came out looking that way. I was not aiming for bell bottoms but that's what I ended up with. I beveled his feet but did not scissor his front legs too much cause he couldn't stay still and was ready to get off the table. She was worried about her boyfriend not liking them, but I told her we could always modify it by taking more hair off, but you can't really put hair back on so that is why I did not scissor it too much. His backs legs look a lot better but you can't tell cause I smashed his back foot trying to get him to stand. I hope he just runs like hell all over the place so no one notices his haircut lol.

I included a pic of a another dog to show I CAN scissor drop coated breeds!! lol


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

So adorable! Where are you in Texas? I just may have to bring Bama by when we aer on vacation. She is a havanese-pomeranian. I love our groomer here in California, but it would be fun to try out a new style when we travel.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

I am in Houston, TX!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice job! Wonder what the boyfriend said....you can only do what the owners want. Love the coloring on the bottom Hav...unusual head coloring.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks! I'll call her and find out if he liked it. The pic of the other dog is a morkie (maltese x yorkie)


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I like how the dark grey dog (top pic) is groomed better than the other one. I think you did a GREAT job. I think my Emmie would look cute with that kind of cut, especially with the bell bottoms.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

MarinaGirl said:


> I like how the dark grey dog (top pic) is groomed better than the other one. I think you did a GREAT job. I think my Emmie would look cute with that kind of cut, especially with the bell bottoms.


Thanks! You probably like the Hav's haircut better because it is longer. The other dog's haircut is much shorter and I trimmed the ears per owner's request. I wonder if the owners of the Hav puppy will want to go shorter next time... or maybe they are cursing me and vow never to bring him back lol


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I think he looks good. But I am getting that this gal didn't tell you it wasn't HER dog until after you had cut his hair?! Wow, the fact that it wasn't her dog and had so little regard for the boyfriend's feelings about his pet speaks volumes about her. She would be history if I was the guy. I think I would also inquire from new clients whether or not they were the owner of the pet. And this has nothing to do with the job I think you did on the dog, cuz I think he looks great. But if I want my dog in long coat, that is my right and no one else had better make the decision to cut his hair other than me. Wowza.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> I was scared to post a picture... didn't want you guys to hate the groom! She told me she wants a more "round" head. The only problem was I wanted to take more hair off to get it, and I didn't want to do that. Also, the roundness would be accentuated with short trimmed ears. And I did not want to trim the ears. She showed me a picture of the dog when he was 4 months old. So cute! But he had short puppy ears in the pic. I left the ears alone and she said she liked the way his ears looked.
> 
> I really don't know why his front legs came out looking that way. I was not aiming for bell bottoms but that's what I ended up with. I beveled his feet but did not scissor his front legs too much cause he couldn't stay still and was ready to get off the table. She was worried about her boyfriend not liking them, but I told her we could always modify it by taking more hair off, but you can't really put hair back on so that is why I did not scissor it too much. His backs legs look a lot better but you can't tell cause I smashed his back foot trying to get him to stand. I hope he just runs like hell all over the place so no one notices his haircut lol.
> 
> I included a pic of a another dog to show I CAN scissor drop coated breeds!! lol


I love the little sprigs of hair on the nose. so cute. I cut Charley's short but I like what you did. I think maybe I'll let Charley's grow in.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

*Good news!*

I saw the owners of the puppy at the park. Thank goodness, the boyfriend really liked the haircut (even the legs!), and the couple were in agreement that the puppy really needed it, AND they are coming back! Yay!

Also, I thought about trimming the sprigs of hair on the nose but it looked cute the way it was! So I left it. He is such a cute Hav, I can't wait to groom him again!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great Job! A satisfied consumer!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

They both look great! Wish I lived near you. Every time I have Sophie groomed they shave the bridge of her nose and cut all her beard off, even when I tell them not to.


----------

